# I'm a Grandmother at age 14!!!



## kethry (Apr 28, 2009)

yup i am my sugar gliders had givven birth to a young baby girl 
her name is going to be Kai 
i love that name what do you think :-D
i'll post pic soon of her


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 28, 2009)

sweet but i need a pic!


----------



## kethry (Apr 28, 2009)

:-D :-D :-D :-D   8) :shock: :lol: 8)


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 28, 2009)

very cute lil guy


----------



## Bentley83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats pretty cool, I use to breed sugar gliders and hedgehogs.

Chris


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 28, 2009)

So cute!!  I want one!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 28, 2009)

Why are they illegal to own In my state! :cry: Very cute though. Congrats


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 28, 2009)

i want one of those but my mom says "no rodents" (i know they arent rodents and i have told her that but she thinks anything thats small and furry is a rodent).


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 28, 2009)

ZEKE said:


> i want one of those but my mom says "no rodents" (i know they arent rodents and i have told her that but she thinks anything thats small and furry is a rodent).



Shave It!!!!!!!!! (Just kidding)


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 29, 2009)

That is so neat. He is so cute!


----------



## tegusaurus (May 19, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Why are they illegal to own In my state! :cry: Very cute though. Congrats



I don't get how come some reptiles are illegal to own in some states but not in others. Makes no sense. No sense a'tall


----------



## MizM (May 19, 2009)

Sugar gliders are very easy to obtain in CA. Look in the Greensheet, on Craigslist and ask your local mom & pop pet store. I knew many people in CA who owned them. Ferrets are illegal there too, but there are an estimated 500,000 in the state!!!

Back on topic: congratulations granny!!! What an adorable baby!


----------



## kethry (May 21, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIe8a987v2g&feature=channel_page" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIe8a987 ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->
is a vid of here now


----------



## k412 (May 22, 2009)

I like the name!
Very cute baby, congratulations to you and the parents.


----------



## kethry (May 24, 2009)

k412 said:


> I like the name!
> Very cute baby, congratulations to you and the parents.



thank you


----------



## Suzanne (May 27, 2009)

So adorable, now I just have to convince my boyfriend to get me one, lol. Can sugar gliders be housed alone or do they have to be kept in pairs or groups?


----------



## kethry (May 27, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> So adorable, now I just have to convince my boyfriend to get me one, lol. Can sugar gliders be housed alone or do they have to be kept in pairs or groups?



you have to have atleast 2 of them or they ca die of lonelyness even if you spend all you time with them.  
i have percy thing i can spend alot of time with him since i was homeschooled and then he stared to over clean him self and have bald spots around other than his marking spots so then i have to get another and thats how i got Sweetie. :-D 
percy was 150$
and sweetie was 200$
plus cage 100$
toys 50$
pouches was anouther 50$ for the good stuff
food a month is like 30$but it can add easly :lol: 
_________________
so over all is a lot of money spent on these gliders
but they are very loving and are fun to be around but some times if you dont bond with it,it will hate and crab and bite(their teeth hurt)
but now they are soo hard percy is food aggressive and would not let the others eat.....
but they are great pets just alot of care


----------



## Suzanne (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

